# Violet CX-1



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

When your last name is Colnago you can get any paint color you want.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Very beautiful, very beautiful indeed!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

That is one beautiful bike.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

What is your opinion on ride quality of the CX-1?
Is good for long distance and rough roads, or would it be too harsh?
I did try a CLX once and thought it was ho-hum but this bike might be really different from what I read.
I just love the look of that bike.


Thanks


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Amazing*

This bike would look even more amazing with the violet RAM bars that Cliff has.


----------

